# Need Developer / Themer Help (Linux)



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

I posted this in the Linux forums as well and would like to get as much advice on my project as possible. I'm building on my andadb Linux package and want to add more functionality beyond what it already does. My goal is to include as many of the important developer and themer tools into a single package as I can, but the problem is that I don't know what people use.

So my question is for Linux developers and themers, what do you guys use? Can you provide me with links to scripts (the forum pages / homepages)?

One I'm planning to add and have already talked to Daneshm90 about adding is ApkManager. Another I've considered is ThemerStudio.

I also have questions about how easily do you want the Android-SDK / NDK to be accessible? Do you need any other developer kits?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nickiberli (Aug 11, 2011)

I use: ADB, Fastboot, zipalign, apktool, the binaries to extract a boot.img (or recovery) and the one to build it, smali..
That's what i have in mind at the moment, I will add more when i can remember some other.


----------



## chaotikcore (Aug 11, 2011)

Not sure if alot of the linux community uses apkmanager.considering the apktool script.much less hassle that way.but other than that...same as above


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone, this at least gives me a starting point of what to start coding in and to look at and see what I can feasibly implement.


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

nickiberli said:


> I use: ADB, Fastboot, zipalign, apktool, the binaries to extract a boot.img (or recovery) and the one to build it, smali..
> That's what i have in mind at the moment, I will add more when i can remember some other.


Can you elaborate on the binaries to extract boot.img part? Is that phone specific? rom specific? got any information I can read about that?

Some idea of the layout of how things will go:

My main installer (original andadb) will be on page 1. It will have the option of going to all the extras and have their respective menus incorporated into the installer as well like so:

View attachment 1198


----------

